

Windows 8: List of all available AppBar icons - brudgers
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/hh770557.aspx

======
nigelsampson
Highly recommend Modern UI Icons <http://modernuiicons.com> to fill any gaps.

~~~
templarian
Yea, I need to add more icons. Been busy working on the font for Windows 8.

------
cheeaun
That 'page' icon sure is big.

~~~
johnhenry
Checked out the CSS -- the icon has an id of "page" which is associated with
another element that has the same id. Hopefully someone at Microsoft sees it.

~~~
cowsaysoink
This is actually a good reason to avoid styling id's as they take precedence
over classes in styling.

See: <http://codepen.io/anon/pen/fecup>

------
isani
The introduction text is misleading. Besides these enumerated values, you can
also use a custom PNG. [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/hh70048...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/hh700483.aspx)

------
alpb
I'm curious, where is "share" (and please don't tell there is a "Send").
Android and iOS have pretty much standardized Share icons which are becoming
global icons day by day.

~~~
saratogacx
The share functionality is built into the OS now so you don't need to dedicate
a portion of your screen real estate for it. If you load the charm bar on the
right of the screen share has a fairly prominent placement there.

~~~
isani
This makes me wonder why "settings" is included in the default icon set.
Settings should be accessed via the charms bar as well.

------
guywithabike
That save icon. In 2012. Why?

~~~
cleverjake
because it has been the save icon for 30 years and no one has thought of a
better one.

~~~
redact207
I'm not sure it's because "no one has thought of a better one", but perhaps
more that it's become the de-facto thanks to its almost universal use in
software. I can't see how this could ever easily change.

~~~
cleverjake
Isn't it the universal standard because there isn't something better?

I agree though, there isn't a obvious replacement.

